# My take on Nurgle ogres (gs conversion)



## luthorharkon

Here's a unit I've been working on for some time.
I hope to paint them (eventually:alcoholic so keep watching this thread for any updates.

Enjoy,
Luthorharkon


































The Crab Ogre









'The Thing' Ogre









The Plagueogre









The Great Unclean Ogre









The Fly Ogre









The 'WTF?! is that?!' Ogre


----------



## Damned Fist

>


Good work! I really like the maw on this one.k: Great effort.:victory:


----------



## Svartmetall

Heh, nice to see someone else has realised that hulking great Ogres make great Nurgle guys :grin:

After seeing your 'Thing' Ogre, though, allow me to gently point out my 'Jaws' Possessed Champion of Nurgle from my Death Guard army:
















An interesting example of parallel evolution  
When I showed pics of him first, people said "Oh you've been watching 'The Thing' then?"...actually for me, the inspiration came from a combination of 'Hellraiser' (the 'Butterball' Cenobite with the vertical gash in his belly) and of all things the Beatles' 'Yellow Submarine' (The Dreadful Snapping Turks, with big horizontal mouths in their bellies).

I definitely like the way you've given each one its own character and feel, which is really important to do with this kind of conversion work and with units of bigger figures; Fly and Plagueogre stand out the most to my eye. Looking forward to seeing how these guys turn out...​


----------



## gwmaniac

Great work, man! Another natural green stuff sculptor! Have some rep!


----------



## Infael

My Nurgle nipples are tingling! Great stuff dude!


----------



## HorusReborn

looks great, I'd love to see how you did that sculptin! The Ogres look killer!


----------



## luthorharkon

Thanks for all the nice comments and rep :victory:
Oh yeah, I have to admit Svartmetall that your original ogre was the inspiration for mine. It just really stuck in my mind, so major Kudos to you for some help. Well,that and I happened to watch 'The Thing' shortly after seeing it 
I'll start painting them tommorow.
Think, pale dark and oozing :grin:

LH


----------



## Svartmetall

*posting from work*



luthorharkon said:


> Oh yeah, I have to admit Svartmetall that your original ogre was the inspiration for mine...


 OK, now reading _that_ just gives me a warm, Nurgly glow inside :biggrin:​


----------



## Wachaza

The fly head rocks.


----------



## luthorharkon

Thanks again for all the 'niceness' (especially *Svartmetall*:biggrin :thank_you:
I've also, miraculously, started painting my first 'crab' ogre.
So here he is so far as a wip. The skin's close to finished but I'm pretty set on the metal. Please, tell me what you think about it, I know the choice of colours aren't inherently Nurgle so give me your verdict k:

Thanks again,
LH


----------



## Warlord Imp

it's all NURGLICIOUS!


----------



## Iron Warrior Khaos

paint more please!!! they are beautiful!!!:victory:

in a nurgle way obviouslyuke:


----------



## Cleitus_the_Black

The paint job is really solid, to go with your amazing conversion work. Have some rep.


----------



## Crimson_Chin

It's very, very nice.

Only thing I can think of would be that the skin could use a *slight* green tinge. Very, very slight as I really like the current pallid, dead flesh look. Just a slight green would differentiate them from, say, zombie ogres.

Nice work. +rep.


----------



## col44mag

Really like it bud. I've been wanting to do something like that but my greenstuff skills are lacking. great job though


----------



## titus

fan bloody-tastic.When i see examples of converting that is really good like these i get inspired to get off my behind and create something,look great.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw

These are amazing and I like the fact you didnt paint them a generic green, the pallied dead flesh looks great too. I really like your conversions and I am envious of your GS skills! 
+rep!


----------



## AM.

They look amazing. Really good job :good:


----------



## Masito

fantastic job, i like all those models and what you did to them, although the "the thing" conversion stood out the most to me! i'll be looking forward to seeing them all painted!

+rep


----------



## Svartmetall

Crimson_Chin said:


> Only thing I can think of would be that the skin could use a *slight* green tinge. Very, very slight as I really like the current pallid, dead flesh look.


I'd say try a gentle-ish wash of Thraka Green, also little areas of Baal Red and Whatever The Purple One's Called in recesses for contrast.


----------



## Djinn24

Crimson_Chin said:


> It's very, very nice.
> 
> Only thing I can think of would be that the skin could use a *slight* green tinge. Very, very slight as I really like the current pallid, dead flesh look. Just a slight green would differentiate them from, say, zombie ogres.
> 
> Nice work. +rep.


I agree also, the thraka Green should give it just a slight tinge, though you might wanna test it as thraka is a bright green when I airbrushed it, maybe a green/brown mix or green black to tone it down some.


----------

